# Solved: How to make printer only print in black and white?



## skyline_2k7 (Mar 27, 2007)

hello everyone so i was wondering how do i make my printer ONLY print in black and white because everytime i restart my computer the settings go back to the default for some reason. by the way i have a Epson Workforce 500

thanks


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

I'm not sure about the Epson, I have a HP and I went to printer properties, then the advanced tab and changed the defaults to black & white, draft mode. 'See if those settings are available for you Epson


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

You have to choose "black only" in the properties in the Printer Folder in Control panel, Printers and then hit apply, not in the print screen as you print something.


----------



## skyline_2k7 (Mar 27, 2007)

these are the settings that i have on my computer now, but when i restart my computer the settings will automatically be reverted to the the text and Image box and then the black only will be UN-checked


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

After setting it there did you hit apply and OK? Is the time and date on your taskbar on the bottom right of screen correct?


----------



## skyline_2k7 (Mar 27, 2007)

ok guys i fixed it thanks for alll of your help


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Welcome, what worked!


----------



## skyline_2k7 (Mar 27, 2007)

i just started to mess around with it, and first i hit black and white only that didnt work, so then i tried color and hit apply then ok then i tried black and white only again and then i hit apply and then ok and finally it worked thank you guys!!!


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Great why not mark this solved as you can in the first post!


----------



## skyline_2k7 (Mar 27, 2007)

uhh i already did when i said 

"ok guys i fixed it thanks for alll of your help  "


----------

